# A good idea and two bad ones



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea, buying homax banjo. 10 minutes of boredom on amazon.com ? 2 other items i dont need. Im a taper with a screwgun from every brand! Mostly both cordless and corded!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Your point is?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Beg your pardon?


----------

